# Colnago and BBox



## Bee-an-key (May 5, 2007)

Colnago will sponsor BBox, Type 1 and a Colnago branded Italian team for 2010. Making the way back to the big time. Great news.


----------



## Guest (Oct 25, 2009)

They do seem to be getting back out there with teams this year.


----------



## fabsroman (Jul 14, 2006)

Bee-an-key said:


> Colnago will sponsor BBox, Type 1 and a Colnago branded Italian team for 2010. Making the way back to the big time. Great news.


A friend of mine races for Type 1. He is a really good guy. Nice to know he might be riding a Colnago next year.


----------



## The_Kraken (Jul 28, 2009)

*Boo yah*



fabsroman said:


> A friend of mine races for Type 1. He is a really good guy. Nice to know he might be riding a Colnago next year.


He will be on a CX-1. I do recall posting this BBOX deal about a month ago. Come on, gimme a little props. I do not recall the last TIME a French team was on Colnago. Interesting combination. It will be cool to see Pedrigo and Voekkler on EPS's (they had better be on EPS's!). Of course, they did win their stages this year on the RXR. :thumbsup:


----------



## Morison (Oct 31, 2005)

*Kraken right again...*

BBox will be on EPSs as seen here; http://colnago.cyclingnews.com/highlights/the-new-eps-frame-for-bbox-bouygues-telecom/


----------



## spade2you (May 12, 2009)

I'm on a regional TT1 team. I should see what the team bike will look like and see what the availability/price migth be. I just ordered a Bianchi, but when I heard this, it certainly got me thinking. Might look into this.......


----------



## zacolnago (Feb 15, 2006)

Hopefully they will be on Campag as well. Could never get used to seeing the Shimano equiped Rabobank Colnagos, just didn't look right.


----------



## King Arthur (Nov 13, 2009)

*saving my pennies*

The choices are between the colnago or the specialized. Not sure yet, but will continue to save my pennies and hopefully have all the money I need by November 2010.


----------

